# Gaining a sponsorship



## Ciaranf951 (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi there, new to this forum! 

I have been thinking about moving to Australia for a number of years now, at 23 years of age it seems a good age to get moving! 

Can anyone advise on the best route to move over, How do you gain sponsorship? If I took a working holiday visa for the first year what’s the chance of gaining a sponsorship whilst over there to then stay over there permanently?

Any help or advice would be appreciated!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Ciaranf951 said:


> Hi there, new to this forum!
> 
> I have been thinking about moving to Australia for a number of years now, at 23 years of age it seems a good age to get moving!
> 
> ...


Getting sponsorship is not easy. You need to prove you are better than locals, both Australian, and foreign with Permanent Resident visa.

You may be able to do that while here on a WHV, if you get lucky and find the right employer for you skills.

It comes down to your skills, and the demand for them in Australia.


----------

